
The definitive ranking of donkey kong games - bryanrasmussen
https://www.polygon.com/features/2018/5/10/17333228/donkey-kong-rankings
======
hyperhopper
Okay, as much as I love the classics, putting DONKEY KONG (GAME BOY, 1994) as
#1 is just pandering.

Tropical freeze, and several others on that list, have benefited from years
and years of game design research and progress. It would be silly to assert
that tropical freeze or jungle beat fail to be better than the original, aside
from nostalgic biases.

